# Amplificador Para Bajo



## alecmander (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola gente!, necesito armar un amplificador para bajos de aproximadamente 20W con buen sonido , si puede ser sin fuente partiida!... ya busque en el foro y no encontre uno que me convenza... si alguien ya armo alguno que me ayude.. gracias una vez mas!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2008)

Te sirve este?

http://sound.whsites.net/project12a.htm

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 16, 2008)

uuu loko! que bueno! vos si qu sos un santo ! jajaja saludos gracias!
obvio qu me sirve! con tiempo lo voy a armar...
ahora estoy tratando de terminar mi amplificador para la guitarra practicamente sin distorsion!
esto es algo que me pidio un amigo!
gracias nuevamente


----------



## Cacho (Dic 17, 2008)

De nada.


----------



## javier xino (Ene 14, 2009)

amigo ....  no tienes  algo  kon  mas  potencia  ...?

asi como  unos  100wtts rms?
con poca  distorcion................como  0.001%  (si es   mas distorcion   no  importa )

bueno ...saludos  y  gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

Amplificadores hay de las potencias que quieras. En el foro podés encontrarlos con el buscador.
¿Qué tenés en mente armar?


----------



## javier xino (Ene 14, 2009)

mmmm ...quero  hacer  algo  con  cuatro parlantes

y  el  preamplificador   aparte  ...............................
pero  los  amplificadores   potentes  nesecitan  un  transformador   de  gran  capasidad  .....
en  eso topo  ..... 

es  k  estoy  algo  corto de  $$  

bueno   ...me  habia  animado  a  armar    el pre  k  suvio rafammbass  
pero    yo  no  tengo  el preograma   para  hacer  el pcb .......................

mira   ....se  los  dejo para  k  le  hecen un  vistazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preampli-gk-1001rb-bajo-17790/


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

Ah... Estás apuntando bajito vos...   
Ese es un pre importante... Y hacer el PCB llevaría bastante trabajo...
Lo que te dicen en el otro hilo es muy cierto: En los amplificadores de bajo (y guitarra) el pre y el parlante son de lo más importante. Para tu fortuna, podés tener muy buenos resultados con circuitos más simples.

Cambiando de tema, la cantidad de parlantes poco dice de la potencia. 
Con 4 parlantes de 25W, hacemos 100. Si fueran 4*100W, ya tenemos un monstruo destructor de paredes...
Consejo: Antes de ponerte con el proyecto del amplificador, averiguá precios de transformadores, parlantes y condensadores de grandes capacidades (más de 4700uf y el voltaje que use tu amplificador). Eso te va a dar una idea del precio total de tu emprendimiento. Es más o menos el 70% (excluido el gabinete).

Saludos


----------

